# Bike Rental in Cannes



## Mainardi (Apr 29, 2004)

Anybody knows where i can rent a good bike in Cannes / France?
I'll be in town from June 15th till June 21st and i would like to commute by bike.
Thanks! Au revoir!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Mainardi said:


> Anybody knows where i can rent a good bike in Cannes / France?
> I'll be in town from June 15th till June 21st and i would like to commute by bike.
> Thanks! Au revoir!



Start with this guy...


www.cyclomundo.com


----------



## travelinhobo (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope you're not planning to bike the French Riviera. It's very dangerous! Don't do it!! I've biked in 21 European countries, and this area is the most dangerous. Too much traffic and tourist traffic.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

travelinhobo said:


> I hope you're not planning to bike the French Riviera. It's very dangerous! Don't do it!! I've biked in 21 European countries, and this area is the most dangerous. Too much traffic and tourist traffic.


I have done it and lived to tell about it.

In late June/early July 2006, I spent a week on the Cote d'Azur with my family. We rented a place in Golfe Juan, which is next to Cannes. I rode almost every day that we were there. There are several club/ad hoc groups that ride the coastal road between Cannes and Nice every morning. If you get out there around 7 or 8 a.m., the traffic is not too bad and people just jump on the pacelines that form and break apart on the road. The roads that lead up into the hills tend to have a lot of traffic. But, if you can get up into the hills above Nice and Cannes, there are lots of nice towns. There was moderate traffic on the road between Grasse and Vence when I rode it two years ago, but nothing that was too bad.


----------



## Mainardi (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm planning to use the bike to make a 4km commuting. From my hotel to Palais de Events.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Another Option*

You did ask for a nice bike! These guys will deliver the bike to your hotel, and pick it up when you’re done.

http://www.veloloco.com/bike-rental/bike-hire.php


----------

